# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  المسئولية القانونية للإسرائيليين عن قتل الأسرى المصريين أمام القاضي الوطني

## دكتور مصطفى عبد الكريم

المسئولية القانونية للإسرائيليين عن قتل 
الأسرى المصريين أمام القاضي الوطني( )
	حرصت مصر على المشاركة في المؤتمرات الدولية التي دعى إليها المجتمع الدولي، من أجل وضع قواعد القانون الدولي الإنساني، متمثلة في العديد من المعاهدات الدولية، وأصدرت بها قوانين ومراسيم، بحيث أصبحت تلك المعاهدات جزءًا لا يتجزأ من التشريع الوطني، كما جاءت بعض القوانين المصرية المدنية والعسكرية، مشتملة على العديد من قواعد القانون الدولي الإنساني، التي نصت عليها هذه المعاهدات. 
	وفي ضوء الاطلاع على شريط النص الكامل للفيلم الوثائقي الإسرائيلي "روح شاكيد" وبناءً على ما  نشرته وسائل الإعلام حول اعتراف الضباط الإسرائيليين بمطاردة الجنود المصريين العزل، والذين كانوا ينسحبون من سيناء بعد العدوان الإسرائيلي عام 1967م، وقتلهم رغم استسلامهم، حيث بلغ عدد القتلى250 أسيرًا مصريًا قتلوا، وتركت أجسادهم في العراء في أماكن قتلهم في صحراء سيناء، بالمخالفة لجميع القوانين، وأعراف الحرب والاحتلال الحربي، واتفاقيات جنيف الأربعة، وأحكام القانون الدولي الإنساني المطبق في زمن الحرب في الأراضي المحتلة( ).
	ويدور التساؤل في هذا الإطار حول إمكانية محاكمة الإسرائيليين، الذين ارتكبوا جرائم ضد أسرى الحرب المصريين أمام القضاء المصري، ويكون ذلك في إطار المعاهدات الدولية التي صاغها المجتمع الدولي( ) لحماية أسرى الحرب، وانضمام مصر إليها، على أن الإجابة سوف تقتصر على المشاكل، التي يمكن أن تثار في إطار تطبيق القاضي الوطني لهذه المعاهدات، وهي تتمحور في مدى اختصاص القاضي الوطني بمحاكمة هؤلاء؟ وما هي الجرائم التي يمكن إسنادها إلى مجرمي الحرب الإسرائيليين؟ 
	أضف إلى ذلك مدى إمكانية الدفع بتقادم هذه الجرائم؟ وبالبناء على ما سبق نتناول هذا البحث في ثلاث مطالب:
المطلب الأول: مدى اختصاص القضاء المصري بمحاكمة الإسرائيليين الذين ارتكبوا جرائم أسرى الحرب. 
المطلب الثاني: الجرائم التي يمكن إسنادها إلى مجرمي الحرب الإسرائيليين. 
المطلب الثالث: عدم تقادم جرائم الحرب . 

المطلب الأول
مدى اختصاص القضاء المصري بمحاكمة
الإسرائيليين الذين ارتكبوا جرائم أسرى الحرب( )
	نصت المادة الأولى من قانون العقوبات المصري على أنه "تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كل من يرتكب في القطر المصري جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فيه " كما نصت المادة الثانية منه على أن "أولاً: سريان أحكام هذا القانون أيضًا على كل من ارتكب في خارج القطر فعلاً يجعله فاعلاً أو شريكًا في جريمة وقعت كلها أو بعضها في القطر المصري".
	أخذ المشرع المصري بمبدأ إقليمية قانون العقوبات والإجراءات الجنائية، بمعنى أن مفاد اختصاص القضاء الجنائي المصري بالجرائم، يقوم على أساس مكان وقوع الجريمة، فطالما كان مكان وقوع الجريمة الإقليم المصري، كان القضاء الوطني هو المختص بالمحاكمة، على أن تحديد إقليم الدولة يتم الإحالة في شأنه إلى قواعد القانون الدولي العام لتحديده( ). 
	ويتأسس هذا المبدأ على فكرة سيادة الدولة، فضلاً عن تسهيل تطبيق العدالة وتحقيق أغراض العقوبة، ليحقق الردع العام وحماية المصالح القومية. على أنه في حالة انعقاد الاختصاص إلى القاضي الوطني، فهو ملزم بتطبيق القانون الوطني، أيًا كان مصدره، سواء أكان تشريعًا أم معاهدة دولية، طالما كانت صالحة للتطبيق الذاتي. وترد بعض القيود على هذا المبدأ، خاصة حصانات بعض الأشخاص. 
	تأخذ بعض الدول بمبدأ العالمية، ويقصد بها انطباق قانونها الجزائي على أي شخص ارتكب أحد الجرائم، أيًا كان مكان وقوعها، طالما وجد هذا الشخص على إقليمها، وإن كان هذا الإتجاه تقلص في الآونة الأخيرة لما يثيره من مشاكل( ). والجرائم التي ارتكبت في حق الأسرى المصريين، وقعت على أرض سيناء، وهي جزء من الإقليم المصري، فالقضاء المصري هو المختص بمحاكمة هؤلاء عن هذه الجرائم، ولكن هل ينعقد الاختصاص للقضاء العادي أم للقضاء العسكري؟
	نصت المادة (7) من قانون القضاء العسكري 25 لسنة 1966م( ) على أن "تسري أحكام هذا القانون أيضًا على ما يلي: 1- كافة الجرائم التي ترتكب من أو ضد الأشخاص الخاضعين لأحكامه، متى وقعت بسبب تأديتهم أعمال وظائفهم".
	كما نصت المادة (10) من ذات القانون على أن " تطبيق فيما لم يرد بشأنه نص في هذا القانون النصوص الخاصة بالإجراءات والعقوبات الواردة في القوانين العامة". مفاد ذلك أنه يجب على كل محكمة أن تتبين من اختصاصها، قبل الشروع في نظر أية دعوة مرفوعة إليها، وتحكم من تلقاء نفسها بعدم اختصاصها متى رأت ذلك، بصرف النظر عن طلبات الخصوم، باعتبار أن هذه القواعد متعلقة بالنظام العام، ومفاد المادة السابعة من قانون القضاء العسكري، حتى ينعقد الاختصاص لهذه المحكمة العسكرية، أن ترتكب الجرائم من أو ضد الأشخاص الخاضعين لأحكام هذا القانون( )، وعددتهم المادة الرابعة من ذات القانون وهم:
1- ضباط القوات المسلحة الرئيسية والفرعية والإضافية. 
2- ضباط الصف وجنود القوات المسلحة عمومًا. 
3- طلبة المدارس ومراكز التدريب المهني والمعاهد والكليات العسكرية. 
4- أسرى الحرب.
5- أي قوات عسكرية تشكل بأمر من رئيس الجمهورية لتأدية خدمة عامة أو خاصة أو وقتية.
6- عسكريو القوات الحليفة أو الملحقون بهم، إذا كانوا يقيمون في أراضي الجمهورية العربية المتحدة إلا إذا كانت هناك معاهدات أو اتفاقيات خاصة أو دولية تقضي بخلاف ذلك.
7- الملحقون بالعسكريين أثناء خدمة الميدان، وهم:- كل مدني يعمل في وزارة الدفاع، أو خدمة القوات المسلحة على أي وجه كان. 
	ولم يحدد المشرع مفهوم الأسرى، ويتم الرجوع لأحكام المعاهدات الدولية، التي حددت مفهوم أسرى الحرب، حيث حددتهم المادة الرابعة من اتفاقية جنيف الثالثة( ) لعام 1949م، وهو مفهوم واسع، حيث نصت عليها المادة الرابعة من اتفاقية جنيف الثالثة( ) لعام 1949م بقولها:" أسرى الحرب بالمعنى المقصود في هذه الاتفاقية، هم الأشخاص الذين ينتمون إلى إحدى الفئات التالية، ويقعون في قبضة العدو:
(1) أفراد القوات المسلحة لأحد أطراف النزاع، والمليشيات أو الوحدات المتطوعة، التي تشكل جزءًا من هذه القوات المسلحة.
(2) أفراد المليشيات الأخرى والوحدات المتطوعة الأخرى، بمن فيهم أعضاء حركات المقاومة المنظمة، الذين ينتمون إلى أحد أطراف النزاع، ويعملون داخل أو خارج إقليمهم، حتى لو كان هذا الإقليم محتلاً على أن تتوافر الشروط التالية في هذه المليشيات أو الوحدات المتطوعة، بما فيها حركات المقاومة المنظمة المذكورة. 
أ - أن يقودها شخص مسؤول عن مرؤوسيه. 
ب- أن تكون لها شارة مميزة محددة يمكن تمييزها من بعد. 
ﺠ- أن تحمل الأسلحة جهرًا. 
د - أن تلتزم في عملياتها بقوانين الحرب وعاداتها. 
(3) أفراد القوات المسلحة النظامية الذين يعلنون ولاءهم لحكومة أو سلطة لا تعترف بها الدولة الحاجزة. 
(4) الأشخاص الذين يرافقون القوات المسلحة دون أن يكونوا في الواقع جزءًا منها، كالأشخاص المدنيين الموجودين ضمن أطقم الطائرات الحربية، والمراسلين الحربيين، ومتعهد التموين، وأفراد وحدات العمال أو الخدمات المختصة بالترفيه عن العسكريين، شريطة أن يكون لديهم تصريح من القوات المسلحة التي يرافقونها. 
(5) أفراد الأطقم الملاحية بمن فيهم القادة والملاحون ومساعدوهم في السفن التجارية، وأطقم الطائرات المدنية التابعة لأطراف النزاع، الذين لا ينتفعون بمعاملة أفضل بمقتضى أي أحكام أخرى من القانون الدولي.
(6) سكان الأراضي غير المحتلة، الذين يحملون السلاح من تلقاء أنفسهم عند اقتراب العدو لمقاومة القوات الغازية، دون أن يتوفر لهم الوقت لتشكيل وحدات مسلحة نظامية، شريطة أن يحملوا السلاح جهرًا، وأن يراعوا قوانين الحرب وعاداتها. 
	يعامل الأشخاص المذكورين فيما يلي بالمثل كأسرى حرب بمقتضى هذه الاتفاقية: 
أ) الأشخاص الذين يتبعون أو كانوا تابعين للقوات المسلحة للبلد المحتل، إذا رأت دولة الاحتلال ضرورة اعتقالهم بسبب هذا الانتماء، حتى لو كانت قد تركتهم أحرارًا في بادئ الأمر أثناء سير الأعمال الحربية خارج الأراضي التي تحتلها، وعلى الأخص في حالة قيام هؤلاء الأشخاص بمحاولة فاشلة للانضمام إلى القوات المسلحة، التي يتبعونها والمشتركة في القتال، أو في حالة عدم امتثالهم لإنذار يوجه إليهم بقصد الاعتقال.
ب) الأشخاص الذين ينتمون إلى إحدى الفئات المبينة في هذه المادة، الذين تستقبلهم دولة محايدة، أو غير محاربة في إقليمها، وتلتزم باعتقالهم بمقتضى القانون الدولي، مع مراعاة أية معاملة أكثر ملاءمة، قد ترى هذه الدول من المناسب منحها لهم، وباستثناء أحكام المواد 8 و 10 و 15، والفقرة الخامسة من المادة 30 والمواد 58 – 67، و 92 و 126، والأحكام المتعلقة بالدولة الحامية عندما تكون هناك علاقات سياسية بين أطراف النزاع والدولة المحايدة أو غير المحاربة المعنية. أما إذا كانت تلك العلاقات السياسية قائمة، فإنه يسمح لأطراف النزاع، التي ينتمي إليها هؤلاء الأشخاص بممارسة المهام، التي تقوم بها الدولة الحامية إزاءهم بمقتضى هذه الاتفاقية، دون الإخلال بالواجبات طبقًا للأعراف والمعاهدات السياسية والقنصلية.
ج) لا تؤثر هذه المادة بأي حال على وضع أفراد الخدمات الطبية والدينية، كما هو محدد في المادة 33 من هذه الاتفاقية"( ).
	ويشترط أيضًا وقوع هذه الجريمة بسبب تأديتهم أعمال وظائفهم، ومما لاشك فيه أن القيام بأداء مهام قتالية تدخل ضمن صميم اختصاص القوات العسكرية، وبتطبيق ذلك، يتضح أن القضاء العسكري المصري هو المختص بمحاكمة الإسرائيليين( )، الذين ارتكبوا هذه الجرائم ضد أسرى الحرب المصريين، ويرجع تحديد مفهوم الأسير إلى المادة الرابعة من اتفاقية جنيف الثالثة 1949م، والتي حددت مفهوم الأسير، على أن تتولى النيابة العسكرية رفع الدعاوى الداخلة في اختصاص القضاء العسكري، ومباشرتها على الوجه المبين في القانون. 
	ويجدر التنويه إلى عدم اختصاص القضاء العسكري بالدعوى المدنية، على أساس أن المادة (49) من قانون القضاء العسكري تنص على أن "لا يقبل الإدعاء بالحقوق المدنية أمام المحاكم العسكرية إلا أنها تقضي بالرد والمصادرة وفقًا لأحكام هذا القانون" مفاد ذلك أنه يمكن للمحكمة أن تستمر في نظر الدعوى الجنائية العسكرية المطروحة أمامها، وللمضرور في ذات الوقت أن يباشر حقه في طلب التعويض عن الضرر الناشئ من ارتكاب هذا العمل أمام المحاكم العادية، وحكم المحكمة العسكرية يحوز حجية أمام القضاء المدني( ).
	ويعد القضاء العسكري هو صاحب القول الفصل في دخول هذه الجريمة في اختصاصه من عدمه، حيث نصت المادة (48) من قانون القضاء العسكري 25 لسنة 1966م على أن "السلطات القضائية العسكرية هي وحدها التي تقرر ما إذا كان الجرم داخلاً في اختصاصها أم لا". وأيدت محكمة النقض هذا الأمر( ) واعتبرت نص المادة (48) المشار إليها بهذا المفهوم نتيجة التنازع السلبي بين السلطات القضائية العسكرية، وبين المحاكم العادية، وأكدت اختصاص هذه المحاكم بالفصل في أية جريمة ترى في ذلك السلطات عدم اختصاصها بها، باعتبار أن قرارها في هذا الشأن هو القول والفصل، الذي لايقبل تعقيبًا( ).
	صفوة القول، ينعقد الاختصاص للقضاء العسكري بمحاكمة الإسرائيليين، الذين ارتكبوا جرائم ضد أسرى الحرب المصريين؛ وذلك استنادًا إلى أحكام المادة رقم 241 من قانون العقوبات والمواد 4، 7، 10 من قانون القضاء العسكري 25 لسنة 1966م، والمادة الرابعة من اتفاقية جنيف الثالثة لعام 1949م. ويبقى الحديث عن الجرائم التي يمكن أن توجه إليهم، ومدى جواز التمسك بتقادم هذه الجرائم؟
المطلب الثاني
  الجرائم التي يمكن إسنادها إلى مجرمي الحرب الإسرائيليين
	انضمت إسرائيل إلى اتفاقية جنيف الثالثة بشأن معاملة أسرى الحرب المؤرخة في 12 أغسطس 1949م( )، كما وافقت على بروتوكول جنيف الأول المتعلق بحماية ضحايا المنازعات المسلحة الدولية، الذي وضعها المؤتمر الدبلوماسي لتأكيد وتطوير القانون الدولي الإنساني المطبق في المنازعات المسلحة، ودخل حيز النفاذ في 17 ديسمبر عام 1978 م. 
	وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن انضمام إسرائيل إلى هذه الاتفاقية من عدمه لا يغير من الأمر شيئًا؛ على أساس أن القاضي الوطني المصري هو الذي يحاكم هؤلاء، وفقًا لقانونه الوطني أيًا كان مصدره. واستقرت قواعد القانون الدولي الإنساني( ) المطبقة في زمن المنازعات المسلحة الدولية، على قواعد رئيسية ملزمة لجميع الدول المتحاربة، بشأن المسئولية عن معاملة الأسرى ومن أهمها: 
1- يقع أسرى الحرب تحت سلطة الدولة المعادية، لا تحت سلطة الأفراد أو الوحدات العسكرية التي أسرتهم. 
2- يجب معاملة أسرى الحرب معاملة إنسانية. 
3- أفراد القوات المسلحة الذين ألقوا عنهم أسلحتهم، والأشخاص العاجزين عن القتال بسبب الاحتجاز أو الجرح، أو لأي سبب آخر يعاملون في جميع الأحوال معاملة إنسانية، فلهذا تحظر الأفعال التالية: 
أ - الاعتداء على الحياة والسلامة البدنية بخاصة القتل بجميع أشكاله والتشويه والمعاملة القاسية والتعذيب بجميع صوره وأساليبه. 
ب- الاعتداء على الكرامة الشخصية، وعلى الأخص المعاملة المهينة والخاصة بالكرامة.
ﺠ - عدم حماية العسكريين الجرحى والمرضى، الذين أصبحوا عاجزين عن الدفاع عن أنفسهم. 
د - ترك المرضى والجرحى عمدًا دون إسعاف، ودون رعاية طبية( ).
	نجد في هذا الصدد، أنه تم وضع قواعد دولية لحماية أسرى الحرب، وإن استمدت من العرف، وسبقتها الشريعة الإسلامية في تحديد هذه القواعد وتطبيقها على الأرض، وعدم الاكتفاء بمجرد نصوص مكتوبة، على أن قواعد القانون الدولي الإنساني المشار إليها سالفًا غير قابلة للتطبيق الذاتي؛ ومرجع ذلك أن هذه المعاهدات تضمنت جانبًا واحدًا هو التجريم دون تحديد العقاب عن كل جريمة على حدة، باستثناء النظام الأساسي للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية، حيث تتضمن نصوص التجريم ونصوص العقاب، حيث يتم تطبيق هذه العقوبات من قبل المحكمة الجنائية الدولية( ). 
	ونصت المواد 49، 50، 129، 146 من اتفاقيات جنيف الأربعة على الترتيب، حيث نصت هذه الفقرة على أن " تتعهد الأطراف السامية المتعاقدة، بأن تتخذ إجراءًاًً تشريعيًا، يلزم بفرض عقوبات جزائية فعالة على الأشخاص، الذين يقترفون أو يأمرون باقتراف إحدى المخالفات الجسيمة لهذه الاتفاقية". والمشرع المصري ضمن قانون القضاء العسكري بعض النصوص القانونية لحماية أسرى الحرب. 
	وتنفيذًا للقانون الدولي الإنساني ( )، فقد تضمنت المادة 134 من قانون القضاء العسكري 25 لسنة 1966م جرائم قد تقع ضد الأسير المصري، إذا وقع في يد العدو، وبعد ذلك نصت المادة 136 من ذات القانون على أن " يعاقب بالإعدام أو بجزاء أقل منه منصوص عليه في هذا القانون، كل من أقدم في منطقة الأعمال العسكرية على سرقة عسكري ميت أو جريح أو مريض، حتى ولو كان من الأعداء"( ). 
	ونصت المادة 137 من ذات القانون على أن " يعاقب بالسجن أو بجزاء أقل منه منصوص عليه في هذا القانون، كل من أوقع بعسكري جريح أو مريض لا يقوى على الدفاع عن نفسه عملاً من أعمال العنف". 
	مفاد ذلك إذا وقعت السرقة على ميت أو جريح أو مريض في منطقة الأعمال العسكرية، تكون العقوبة الإعدام أو بجزاء أقل منه منصوص عليه في قانون القضاء العسكري، حتى ولو كان المجني عليه من الأعداء، وعلى هذا الأساس إذا كان الأسير يأخذ حكم المريض، أو الميت، أو الجريح، وقعت السرقة عليه، طبقت عليه عقوبة الإعدام، أو بجزاء أقل منه منصوص عليه في هذا القانون. أما بخصوص المادة 137 تكون العقوبة السجن في حالة وقوع أعمال العنف على المريض أو الجريح، ويشترط أن يكون عسكريًا، ولا يقوى على الدفاع عن نفسه، وقد يكون أسير حرب إذا كان جريحًا أو مريضًا ووقع عليه هذا العمل. 
	وقد يكون الأسير غير مريض، أو جريح، وتقع عليه أعمال العنف، والضرب، والتعذيب، والقتل، فوفقًا لنص المادة 10 من قانون القضاء العسكري 25 لسنة 1966م، تعد نصوص قانون العقوبات القانون العام، ويتم تطبيقها في حالة عدم وجود نص في النصوص الخاصة، على أنه يلاحظ أن المادة 251 من قانون العقوبات نصت على أن "إذا ارتكبت الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب، وهي القتل والجرح والضرب أثناء الحرب على الجرحى، حتى ولو كان المجني عليه من الأعداء، فيعاقب مرتكبها بنفس العقوبات المقررة لما يرتكب من هذه الجرائم مع سبق الإصرار والترصد". وعلى ذلك فإن ذلك يعد ظرفًا مشددًا، يوقع في حالة وقوع هذه الجريمة، وهي القتل والجرح والضرب على الجريح، سواء كان مدنيًا، أو عسكريًا، ولكن يشترط أن يكون المجني عليه جريحًا من العمليات العسكرية، سواء كان المجني عليه مصريًا، أو من الأعداء، أيًا كانت جنسية الجاني، وأيًا ما كانت مكان وقوع الجريمة، سواء كان داخل مناطق العمليات العسكرية، أو خارجها، ويرجع القاضي الوطني إلى قواعد القانون الدولي العام، والتي تحدد بداية الحرب ونهايتها( ).
	وننتهي إلى أن الأسير إذا لم يكن جريحًا، أو مريضًا، وقعت عليه جرائم القتل والتعذيب، فإنه لا يعني ذلك عدم وجود نص عقابي، ويفلت الجاني من العقاب في حالة الملاحقة أمام القضاء العسكري، حيث إن المادة العاشرة من قانون القضاء العسكري تصدت لهذه المسألة، مقررة بأن قانون العقوبات يتم تطبيق أحكامه في حالة عدم ورود نص في هذا القانون، أي أن قانون العقوبات هو بمثابة الشريعة العامة لقانون القضاء العسكري، والنصوص الواردة فيه، سواء جرائم القتل والضرب والجرح وجرائم التعذيب. .......، هي الواجبة التطبيق في حالة عدم وجود نص في قانون القضاء العسكري على الإسرائيليين، الذين ارتكبوا أبشع الجرائم في حق الأسرى المصريين، وهي جرائم يتألم منها الضمير العالمي، ويبقى القول هل يمكن الإفلات من العقاب تحت ستار الدفع بتقادم هذه الجرائم؟ وهذا نتناوله في المطلب الثالث. 

المطلب الثالث
عدم تقادم جرائم الحرب( )
	نصت المادة (57) من الدستور المصري على أن "كل اعتداء على الحرية الشخصية، أو حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطنين، وغيرها من الحقوق والحريات العامة، أو حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطنين، وغيرها من الحقوق والحريات العامة، التي يكفلها الدستور والقانون، جريمة لا تسقط الدعوى الجنائية ولا المدنية عنها بالتقادم، وتكفل الدولة تعويضًا عادلاً لمن وقع عليه الاعتداء". 
	ونصت المادة (15) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصري على أن "تنقضي الدعوى الجنائية في مواد الجنايات بمضي عشر سنين من يوم وقوع الجريمة، وفي مواد الجنح بمضي ثلاث سنوات، وفي مواد المخالفات بمضي سنة مالم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك، أما الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 17، 126، 127، 282، 309 مكرر، 309 مكرر ( أ ) من قانون العقوبات، والتي تقع بعد تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون، فلا تنقضي الدعوى الجنائية الناشئة عنها بمضي المدة. ......" 
	ونصت المادة (64) من قانون القضاء العسكري المصري على أن " تنقضي الدعوى العسكرية في مواد الجنايات بمضي عشر سنين من يوم وقوع الجريمة، وفي مواد الجنح بمضي ثلاث سنوات، وفي مواد المخالفات بمضي سنة، مالم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك " وتبنت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة بقرارها رقم 2391 لعام 1968م اتفاقية عدم قابلية جرائم الحرب والجرائم ضد الإنسانية للتقادم، أيًا كان التاريخ الذي تم ارتكابها فيه( )، ونصت المادة الأولى منها على أن " لا يسري أي تقادم على الجرائم التالية بصرف النظر عن وقت ارتكابها: 
أ ) جرائم الحرب الوارد تعريفها في النظام الأساسي لمحكمة نورمبرج العسكرية الدولية الصادر في 8 آب/ أغسطس 1945م، والوارد تأكيدها في قراري الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة 3 (د-1) المؤرخ في 13 شباط/ فبراير 1946م و95 (د-1) المؤرخ في 11 كانون الأول/ ديسمبر 1946م، ولا سيما "الجرائم الخطيرة" المعددة في اتفاقية جنيف المعقودة في 12 آب/أغسطس 1949م لحماية ضحايا الحرب.
ب) الجرائم المرتكبة ضد الإنسانية، سواء في زمن الحرب أو في زمن السلم، والوارد تعريفها في النظام الأساسي لمحكمة نورمبرج العسكرية الدولية الصادر في 8 آب/أغسطس 1945م، والوارد تأكيدها في قراري الجمعية العامة 3 ( د-1 ) المؤرخ في 13 شباط/ فبراير 1946م، و95 (د-1) المؤرخ في 11 كانون الأول/ ديسمبر 1946م، والطرد بالاعتداء المسلح أو الاحتلال، والأفعال المنافية للإنسانية والناجمة عن سياسة الفصل العنصري، وجريمة الإبادة الجماعية الوارد تعريفها في اتفاقية سنة 1948م، بشأن منع جريمة الإبادة الجماعية والمعاقبة عليها، حتى لو كانت الأفعال المذكورة لا تشكل إخلالاً بالقانون الداخلي للبلد الذي ارتكب فيه". 
	ونصت المادة الثانية من ذات الاتفاقية( )على أن "إذا ارتكبت أية جريمة من الجرائم المذكورة في المادة الأولى، تنطبق أحكام هذه الاتفاقية على ممثلي سلطة الدولة، وعلى الأفراد الذين يقومون بوصفهم فاعلين أصليين أو شركاء، بالمساهمة في ارتكاب أية جريمة من تلك الجرائم أو بتحريض الغير تحريضًا مباشرًا على ارتكابها، أو الذين يتآمرون لارتكابها، بصرف النظر عن درجة التنفيذ، وعلى ممثلي سلطة الدولة الذين يتسامحون في ارتكابها "
	الأصل العام هو تقادم الدعوى الجنائية بمضي المدة، ويرد على ذلك قيود، وأهمها أن المشرع الدستوري وضع بعض الجرائم في مصاف الجرائم التي لا تسقط عنها الدعوى الجنائية والمدنية( )، بل الأكثر من ذلك تكفل الدولة تقديم تعويض عادل لمن وقع الاعتداء عليه، وعلى ذلك لا تملك السلطة التشريعية إبرام معاهدة دولية، أو وضع نص قانوني يخالف هذا المبدأ الدستوري، وإلا أصبحت المعاهدة أو التشريع معيبين بعدم الدستورية. وفقًا للمادة (15) من قانون الإجراءات والمادة 64 من قانون القضاء العسكري، حددت مدة تقادم الدعوى الجنائية بعشرة سنين للجنايات، وثلاث سنوات للجنح، وسنة للمخالفات، وجاءت الفقرة الأخيرة من هاتين المادتين مالم ينص القانون على غير ذلك، أي أن القاعدة في هذا الإطار هو تقادم الدعوى الجنائية بمضي المدة، اللهم إلا إذا نص المشرع على غير ذلك، ومنها عدم سقوط الدعوى الجنائية عن جرائم الإرهاب، وجرائم المخدرات( ). 
	واتفاقية عدم قابلية جرائم الحرب والجرائم ضد الإنسانية للتقادم، أيًا كان الوقت الذي تم ارتكابها فيه، هي الركيزة الأساسية التي يمكن للقاضي الوطني( ) أن يستند إليها في حالة الدفع بانقضاء هذه الجرائم بمضي المدة، على أساس أن هذه الاتفاقية لها قوة القانون، ونصت على أن جرائم الحرب لا تسقط بالتقادم( )، ونص هذه الاتفاقية لا تتعارض مع المادة 15 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، والمادة 64 من قانون القضاء العسكري، حيث نص فيهما على القاعدة العامة في تقادم الجرائم، وأيدت وجود استثناءات. أضف إلى ذلك بأن المشرع الدستوري قد وضع قيدًا على عدم تقادم جرائم الحريات بالتقادم. 
	نخلص من ذلك إلى أن القضاء العسكري المصري هو المختص بمحاكمة هؤلاء الإسرائيليين، الذين ارتكبوا أبشع الجرائم ضد الأسرى المصريين عام 1967م، وعلى أساس وقوع هذه الجرائم على الإقليم المصري، ووقعت على عسكريين أثناء تأدية وظائفهم، على أنه يمكن تقديمهم للمحاكمة عن جرائم القتل والتعذيب والضرب، استنادًا إلى الأحكام العامة الواردة في قانون العقوبات، والأحكام الخاصة في قانون القضاء العسكري. 
	أضف إلى ذلك أنه لا يمكن الاستناد إلى فكرة التقادم والهروب من المحاكمة أمام القضاء الوطني المصري العسكري، على أساس أن اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة الخاصة تمنع تقادم جرائم الحرب والجرائم الواقعة ضد الإنسانية، نصت صراحة على عدم تقادم مثل هذه الجرائم، ولا يتعارض هذا النص مع قواعد قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وقانون القضاء العسكري. 
	ونشير إلى تغيير جذري في السياسة الإسرائيلية إبان التباهي بالجرائم التي اقترفوها في حق الشعوب العربية قبل العدوان على غزة، ويتمثل هذا التغيير في تصريح القادة الإسرائيليين بحماية مجرمي الحرب الإسرائيليين من المحاكمات بخصوص الجرائم التي وقعت على غزة، والعمل على طمس المعلومات التي توضح أسماء المشتركين في هذه المجزرة، وجاء ذلك بعد تحرك من جانب بعض المنظمات المعنية بحقوق الإنسان بتوثيق هذه الجرائم، وأيضًا التحرك من جانب المحكمة الجنائية الدولية، أضف إلى ذلك بعض التشريعات الوطنية التي تأخذ بمبدأ العالمية( ).

----------

